# My Thoughts on IBS and what has helped



## Options Trader (Sep 25, 2011)

My thoughts on IBS*Backdrop: I’ve had the equivalent of IBS for prox. 20 years and had many of the prototypical symptoms. I’m sure there are many horror stories on this site, so my story is just one of many. Did I have diarrhea, flatulence, bloating, vomiting, gurgling and sputtering noises, and an upset digestive system? Yep, plus I had some allergic reactions to dairy products that I guess you have to be there to believe. Add in some significant insomnia and you can see a large gut, less alert, individual who could seemingly never simply eat a meal and watch it digest easily or properly. There was abdominal pain and rarely did I feel hungry. And the food went so slowly that taking 3-4 days became the norm. So knowing something was very wrong, I finally got serious to put an end to this predicament.*Tried--yes, I tried many different strategies plus got doctor’s recommendations and two colonoscopies. None of this made a difference to any extent. Mainstream medicine pretty much failed.*What has worked to date: I’ve read, read, and read about symptoms and what might have worked and didn’t. Simply stated I began making inroads into some of the problems and now believe I have it under control. Note—pretty much all of the insomnia is gone and my waist line dropped 2 inches (15 lb.). I’m now having bowel movements right at every day and my system is no longer screaming at me. At night my system is actually quiet for once. Disclaimer—I’m not a doctor and everybody will have to do their own due diligence.My recommendations:*Leaky gut	- Do some investigating into leaky gut and determine if you are short of HCL. I know I was , and now take a digestive enzymes capsule with HCL with pretty much every meal, along with taking a daily probiotic. Although younger individuals can have less stomach acid, typically the older you are the more likely you will need some. And unlike some who recommend Rolaids-type supplements, the reality is the reverse is needed. And do remember—don’t drink much water with a meal, since doing that dilutes your stomach acid which is needed to digest the food properly. My “scheduled” time to start drinking water is around 22 minutes after I finish eating and the last bit of food has been digested; then I drink.*Food allergies	- If you are really having a problem and have the extra cash, it is worth it to find out under real test conditions what you are actually allergic to and what you aren’t. I spent a long time absolutely convinced I was allergic to tomatoes only to discover I’m allergic to eggs. The printout I received was very revealing, so nothing takes the place of good hard data regarding your body.*What to eat	- Begin looking into what is truly good for you and what isn’t. For instance Aspartame has at best a checkered acceptance (i.e. soft drinks), along with food colorings (can cause mood disruptions), high fructose corn syrup = HFCS (long list of issues), genetically modified foods (i.e. 80% of our corn), the numerous unfermented soy products, and plenty of dairy products. I have virtually pages of links, but it really is best for everybody to do some of their own investigating, as you can find out a lot. If you don’t know where to start, then at least begin with Dr. Blaylock’s or Dr. Mercola’s web sites and go from there. Bottom line is if you are eating many of the current processed foods, fast foods, high carbohydrate products, and sugar products, it is time to do a reassessment of your lifestyle. Get back to the basics and cook some wholesome foods (real meat, real vegetables, along with some fruit) and stay on this for quite awhile and watch how your body responds. Leave the donuts and soft drinks to others, along with the processed foods that contain numerous fillers and chemicals your body doesn’t need. If you simply can’t live without a lot of carbs and sugar, well, my guess is you will have to live with the problem.*Food Diary: Begin keeping track of what you eat and what occurs when. Now this may not always give you the exact answer since sometimes reactions are delayed (i.e. 3-4 days). However, it is a good discipline and starter and what you are taking into your body. Are there any trends to note? One example I had was after I discovered the problem I had with eggs, I noticed some restless sleep/insomnia that night. Remember, your body considers digesting a priority and will keep you up at night if necessary to get the job done, thus your sleep becomes broken and restless. *Supplements	- Here is where I think a holistic approach is good and you might find a good wellness doctor (naturopath , holistic medicine, functional medicine) who knows bio-identical hormones, and nutrition. For instance if you aren’t taking D3, that isn’t a good sign. I needed someone to get me back to where I should be and received that. This is not the traditional get a prescription approach, so many individuals will not go this route and that is fine. And remember, don’t get a symptom fixed, take a look at some of the root causes and truly repair the problem.*Compounding Pharmacy – After you’ve been critiqued by a good naturopath, then my guess is various supplements will given to you to get your hormone levels all adjusted to proper levels. Note—yes I take supplements, but I take no prescriptions. *Yeast detoxification	- Your system may be overrun with yeast if you’ve eaten incorrectly. If so, then the wellness doctor will have to guide you accordingly. And if I had to guess, most individuals with IBS would need this cleansing.*Water – Remember to take your body weight and divide by two and your system should be receiving this much water on a daily basis. And keep track, since if you don’t you may assume you really drank enough, when in reality you didn’t.*Exercise -- Yes, a regular routine of exercise throughout the week helps the body significantly.*Organics – We simply can’t afford to go 100% organic, but have converted in a goodly number of foods. Try natural meats, clean the raw vegetables to get rid of pesticides, and give coconut milk a try rather than standard milk. Anyhow, to say the least, it has taken a long time, lots of dollars and learning. But now I can actually feel good in the morning and not hear my system make noises in a meeting room with others hearing it. I can emphasize and hear the pain of so many out there, so I wish you the best on finding your own personal solution to the problem. It is real, tough, plus unrelenting and requires dedication to get back to a normal state. Best to you and I hope that in some way I’ve helped.


----------



## msmforever (Sep 25, 2011)

Options Trader said:


> My thoughts on IBS*Backdrop: I've had the equivalent of IBS for prox. 20 years and had many of the prototypical symptoms. I'm sure there are many horror stories on this site, so my story is just one of many. Did I have diarrhea, flatulence, bloating, vomiting, gurgling and sputtering noises, and an upset digestive system? Yep, plus I had some allergic reactions to dairy products that I guess you have to be there to believe. Add in some significant insomnia and you can see a large gut, less alert, individual who could seemingly never simply eat a meal and watch it digest easily or properly. There was abdominal pain and rarely did I feel hungry. And the food went so slowly that taking 3-4 days became the norm. So knowing something was very wrong, I finally got serious to put an end to this predicament.*Tried--yes, I tried many different strategies plus got doctor's recommendations and two colonoscopies. None of this made a difference to any extent. Mainstream medicine pretty much failed.*What has worked to date: I've read, read, and read about symptoms and what might have worked and didn't. Simply stated I began making inroads into some of the problems and now believe I have it under control. Note-pretty much all of the insomnia is gone and my waist line dropped 2 inches (15 lb.). I'm now having bowel movements right at every day and my system is no longer screaming at me. At night my system is actually quiet for once. Disclaimer-I'm not a doctor and everybody will have to do their own due diligence.My recommendations:*Leaky gut	- Do some investigating into leaky gut and determine if you are short of HCL. I know I was , and now take a digestive enzymes capsule with HCL with pretty much every meal, along with taking a daily probiotic. Although younger individuals can have less stomach acid, typically the older you are the more likely you will need some. And unlike some who recommend Rolaids-type supplements, the reality is the reverse is needed. And do remember-don't drink much water with a meal, since doing that dilutes your stomach acid which is needed to digest the food properly. My "scheduled" time to start drinking water is around 22 minutes after I finish eating and the last bit of food has been digested; then I drink.*Food allergies	- If you are really having a problem and have the extra cash, it is worth it to find out under real test conditions what you are actually allergic to and what you aren't. I spent a long time absolutely convinced I was allergic to tomatoes only to discover I'm allergic to eggs. The printout I received was very revealing, so nothing takes the place of good hard data regarding your body.*What to eat	- Begin looking into what is truly good for you and what isn't. For instance Aspartame has at best a checkered acceptance (i.e. soft drinks), along with food colorings (can cause mood disruptions), high fructose corn syrup = HFCS (long list of issues), genetically modified foods (i.e. 80% of our corn), the numerous unfermented soy products, and plenty of dairy products. I have virtually pages of links, but it really is best for everybody to do some of their own investigating, as you can find out a lot. If you don't know where to start, then at least begin with Dr. Blaylock's or Dr. Mercola's web sites and go from there. Bottom line is if you are eating many of the current processed foods, fast foods, high carbohydrate products, and sugar products, it is time to do a reassessment of your lifestyle. Get back to the basics and cook some wholesome foods (real meat, real vegetables, along with some fruit) and stay on this for quite awhile and watch how your body responds. Leave the donuts and soft drinks to others, along with the processed foods that contain numerous fillers and chemicals your body doesn't need. If you simply can't live without a lot of carbs and sugar, well, my guess is you will have to live with the problem.*Food Diary: Begin keeping track of what you eat and what occurs when. Now this may not always give you the exact answer since sometimes reactions are delayed (i.e. 3-4 days). However, it is a good discipline and starter and what you are taking into your body. Are there any trends to note? One example I had was after I discovered the problem I had with eggs, I noticed some restless sleep/insomnia that night. Remember, your body considers digesting a priority and will keep you up at night if necessary to get the job done, thus your sleep becomes broken and restless. *Supplements	- Here is where I think a holistic approach is good and you might find a good wellness doctor (naturopath , holistic medicine, functional medicine) who knows bio-identical hormones, and nutrition. For instance if you aren't taking D3, that isn't a good sign. I needed someone to get me back to where I should be and received that. This is not the traditional get a prescription approach, so many individuals will not go this route and that is fine. And remember, don't get a symptom fixed, take a look at some of the root causes and truly repair the problem.*Compounding Pharmacy - After you've been critiqued by a good naturopath, then my guess is various supplements will given to you to get your hormone levels all adjusted to proper levels. Note-yes I take supplements, but I take no prescriptions. *Yeast detoxification	- Your system may be overrun with yeast if you've eaten incorrectly. If so, then the wellness doctor will have to guide you accordingly. And if I had to guess, most individuals with IBS would need this cleansing.*Water - Remember to take your body weight and divide by two and your system should be receiving this much water on a daily basis. And keep track, since if you don't you may assume you really drank enough, when in reality you didn't.*Exercise -- Yes, a regular routine of exercise throughout the week helps the body significantly.*Organics - We simply can't afford to go 100% organic, but have converted in a goodly number of foods. Try natural meats, clean the raw vegetables to get rid of pesticides, and give coconut milk a try rather than standard milk. Anyhow, to say the least, it has taken a long time, lots of dollars and learning. But now I can actually feel good in the morning and not hear my system make noises in a meeting room with others hearing it. I can emphasize and hear the pain of so many out there, so I wish you the best on finding your own personal solution to the problem. It is real, tough, plus unrelenting and requires dedication to get back to a normal state. Best to you and I hope that in some way I've helped.


----------



## msmforever (Sep 25, 2011)

Great thread. I have a very similar history although my tale hasn't come to an end yet...I have tried just about everything and would like to correspond further if you are interested. My quality of life has suffered immeasureably and I need a panacea.


----------



## Options Trader (Sep 25, 2011)

msmforever said:


> Great thread. I have a very similar history although my tale hasn't come to an end yet...I have tried just about everything and would like to correspond further if you are interested. My quality of life has suffered immeasureably and I need a panacea.


Honestly my only purpose in posting at all was to help another individual since I've gone through so much. So yes, I'm certainly open to correspond further. Just let me know what you had in mind.


----------



## littlemimi (Mar 16, 2008)

Options Trader said:


> Honestly my only purpose in posting at all was to help another individual since I've gone through so much. So yes, I'm certainly open to correspond further. Just let me know what you had in mind.


Could you please tell me what enzyme supplement you took.Thank you


----------



## Options Trader (Sep 25, 2011)

littlemimi said:


> Could you please tell me what enzyme supplement you took.Thank you


I go to Jigsaw Health on-line and order the Gastro Bundle which includes both the Essential Blend Digestive Enzymes and the Essential Blend Probiotics. Their website has some good information and other good products (i.e. Magnesium w/Srt and Activated B w/SRT.


----------



## littlemimi (Mar 16, 2008)

Options Trader said:


> I go to Jigsaw Health on-line and order the Gastro Bundle which includes both the Essential Blend Digestive Enzymes and the Essential Blend Probiotics. Their website has some good information and other good products (i.e. Magnesium w/Srt and Activated B w/SRT.


Thank you, greatly appreciated!


----------



## vickima (Oct 23, 2011)

Options Trader said:


> My thoughts on IBS*Backdrop: I've had the equivalent of IBS for prox. 20 years and had many of the prototypical symptoms. I'm sure there are many horror stories on this site, so my story is just one of many. Did I have diarrhea, flatulence, bloating, vomiting, gurgling and sputtering noises, and an upset digestive system? Yep, plus I had some allergic reactions to dairy products that I guess you have to be there to believe. Add in some significant insomnia and you can see a large gut, less alert, individual who could seemingly never simply eat a meal and watch it digest easily or properly. There was abdominal pain and rarely did I feel hungry. And the food went so slowly that taking 3-4 days became the norm. So knowing something was very wrong, I finally got serious to put an end to this predicament.*Tried--yes, I tried many different strategies plus got doctor's recommendations and two colonoscopies. None of this made a difference to any extent. Mainstream medicine pretty much failed.*What has worked to date: I've read, read, and read about symptoms and what might have worked and didn't. Simply stated I began making inroads into some of the problems and now believe I have it under control. Note-pretty much all of the insomnia is gone and my waist line dropped 2 inches (15 lb.). I'm now having bowel movements right at every day and my system is no longer screaming at me. At night my system is actually quiet for once. Disclaimer-I'm not a doctor and everybody will have to do their own due diligence.My recommendations:*Leaky gut	- Do some investigating into leaky gut and determine if you are short of HCL. I know I was , and now take a digestive enzymes capsule with HCL with pretty much every meal, along with taking a daily probiotic. Although younger individuals can have less stomach acid, typically the older you are the more likely you will need some. And unlike some who recommend Rolaids-type supplements, the reality is the reverse is needed. And do remember-don't drink much water with a meal, since doing that dilutes your stomach acid which is needed to digest the food properly. My "scheduled" time to start drinking water is around 22 minutes after I finish eating and the last bit of food has been digested; then I drink.*Food allergies	- If you are really having a problem and have the extra cash, it is worth it to find out under real test conditions what you are actually allergic to and what you aren't. I spent a long time absolutely convinced I was allergic to tomatoes only to discover I'm allergic to eggs. The printout I received was very revealing, so nothing takes the place of good hard data regarding your body.*What to eat	- Begin looking into what is truly good for you and what isn't. For instance Aspartame has at best a checkered acceptance (i.e. soft drinks), along with food colorings (can cause mood disruptions), high fructose corn syrup = HFCS (long list of issues), genetically modified foods (i.e. 80% of our corn), the numerous unfermented soy products, and plenty of dairy products. I have virtually pages of links, but it really is best for everybody to do some of their own investigating, as you can find out a lot. If you don't know where to start, then at least begin with Dr. Blaylock's or Dr. Mercola's web sites and go from there. Bottom line is if you are eating many of the current processed foods, fast foods, high carbohydrate products, and sugar products, it is time to do a reassessment of your lifestyle. Get back to the basics and cook some wholesome foods (real meat, real vegetables, along with some fruit) and stay on this for quite awhile and watch how your body responds. Leave the donuts and soft drinks to others, along with the processed foods that contain numerous fillers and chemicals your body doesn't need. If you simply can't live without a lot of carbs and sugar, well, my guess is you will have to live with the problem.*Food Diary: Begin keeping track of what you eat and what occurs when. Now this may not always give you the exact answer since sometimes reactions are delayed (i.e. 3-4 days). However, it is a good discipline and starter and what you are taking into your body. Are there any trends to note? One example I had was after I discovered the problem I had with eggs, I noticed some restless sleep/insomnia that night. Remember, your body considers digesting a priority and will keep you up at night if necessary to get the job done, thus your sleep becomes broken and restless. *Supplements	- Here is where I think a holistic approach is good and you might find a good wellness doctor (naturopath , holistic medicine, functional medicine) who knows bio-identical hormones, and nutrition. For instance if you aren't taking D3, that isn't a good sign. I needed someone to get me back to where I should be and received that. This is not the traditional get a prescription approach, so many individuals will not go this route and that is fine. And remember, don't get a symptom fixed, take a look at some of the root causes and truly repair the problem.*Compounding Pharmacy - After you've been critiqued by a good naturopath, then my guess is various supplements will given to you to get your hormone levels all adjusted to proper levels. Note-yes I take supplements, but I take no prescriptions. *Yeast detoxification	- Your system may be overrun with yeast if you've eaten incorrectly. If so, then the wellness doctor will have to guide you accordingly. And if I had to guess, most individuals with IBS would need this cleansing.*Water - Remember to take your body weight and divide by two and your system should be receiving this much water on a daily basis. And keep track, since if you don't you may assume you really drank enough, when in reality you didn't.*Exercise -- Yes, a regular routine of exercise throughout the week helps the body significantly.*Organics - We simply can't afford to go 100% organic, but have converted in a goodly number of foods. Try natural meats, clean the raw vegetables to get rid of pesticides, and give coconut milk a try rather than standard milk. Anyhow, to say the least, it has taken a long time, lots of dollars and learning. But now I can actually feel good in the morning and not hear my system make noises in a meeting room with others hearing it. I can emphasize and hear the pain of so many out there, so I wish you the best on finding your own personal solution to the problem. It is real, tough, plus unrelenting and requires dedication to get back to a normal state. Best to you and I hope that in some way I've helped.


----------



## vickima (Oct 23, 2011)

Options Trader said:


> My thoughts on IBS*Backdrop: I've had the equivalent of IBS for prox. 20 years and had many of the prototypical symptoms. I'm sure there are many horror stories on this site, so my story is just one of many. Did I have diarrhea, flatulence, bloating, vomiting, gurgling and sputtering noises, and an upset digestive system? Yep, plus I had some allergic reactions to dairy products that I guess you have to be there to believe. Add in some significant insomnia and you can see a large gut, less alert, individual who could seemingly never simply eat a meal and watch it digest easily or properly. There was abdominal pain and rarely did I feel hungry. And the food went so slowly that taking 3-4 days became the norm. So knowing something was very wrong, I finally got serious to put an end to this predicament.*Tried--yes, I tried many different strategies plus got doctor's recommendations and two colonoscopies. None of this made a difference to any extent. Mainstream medicine pretty much failed.*What has worked to date: I've read, read, and read about symptoms and what might have worked and didn't. Simply stated I began making inroads into some of the problems and now believe I have it under control. Note-pretty much all of the insomnia is gone and my waist line dropped 2 inches (15 lb.). I'm now having bowel movements right at every day and my system is no longer screaming at me. At night my system is actually quiet for once. Disclaimer-I'm not a doctor and everybody will have to do their own due diligence.My recommendations:*Leaky gut	- Do some investigating into leaky gut and determine if you are short of HCL. I know I was , and now take a digestive enzymes capsule with HCL with pretty much every meal, along with taking a daily probiotic. Although younger individuals can have less stomach acid, typically the older you are the more likely you will need some. And unlike some who recommend Rolaids-type supplements, the reality is the reverse is needed. And do remember-don't drink much water with a meal, since doing that dilutes your stomach acid which is needed to digest the food properly. My "scheduled" time to start drinking water is around 22 minutes after I finish eating and the last bit of food has been digested; then I drink.*Food allergies	- If you are really having a problem and have the extra cash, it is worth it to find out under real test conditions what you are actually allergic to and what you aren't. I spent a long time absolutely convinced I was allergic to tomatoes only to discover I'm allergic to eggs. The printout I received was very revealing, so nothing takes the place of good hard data regarding your body.*What to eat	- Begin looking into what is truly good for you and what isn't. For instance Aspartame has at best a checkered acceptance (i.e. soft drinks), along with food colorings (can cause mood disruptions), high fructose corn syrup = HFCS (long list of issues), genetically modified foods (i.e. 80% of our corn), the numerous unfermented soy products, and plenty of dairy products. I have virtually pages of links, but it really is best for everybody to do some of their own investigating, as you can find out a lot. If you don't know where to start, then at least begin with Dr. Blaylock's or Dr. Mercola's web sites and go from there. Bottom line is if you are eating many of the current processed foods, fast foods, high carbohydrate products, and sugar products, it is time to do a reassessment of your lifestyle. Get back to the basics and cook some wholesome foods (real meat, real vegetables, along with some fruit) and stay on this for quite awhile and watch how your body responds. Leave the donuts and soft drinks to others, along with the processed foods that contain numerous fillers and chemicals your body doesn't need. If you simply can't live without a lot of carbs and sugar, well, my guess is you will have to live with the problem.*Food Diary: Begin keeping track of what you eat and what occurs when. Now this may not always give you the exact answer since sometimes reactions are delayed (i.e. 3-4 days). However, it is a good discipline and starter and what you are taking into your body. Are there any trends to note? One example I had was after I discovered the problem I had with eggs, I noticed some restless sleep/insomnia that night. Remember, your body considers digesting a priority and will keep you up at night if necessary to get the job done, thus your sleep becomes broken and restless. *Supplements	- Here is where I think a holistic approach is good and you might find a good wellness doctor (naturopath , holistic medicine, functional medicine) who knows bio-identical hormones, and nutrition. For instance if you aren't taking D3, that isn't a good sign. I needed someone to get me back to where I should be and received that. This is not the traditional get a prescription approach, so many individuals will not go this route and that is fine. And remember, don't get a symptom fixed, take a look at some of the root causes and truly repair the problem.*Compounding Pharmacy - After you've been critiqued by a good naturopath, then my guess is various supplements will given to you to get your hormone levels all adjusted to proper levels. Note-yes I take supplements, but I take no prescriptions. *Yeast detoxification	- Your system may be overrun with yeast if you've eaten incorrectly. If so, then the wellness doctor will have to guide you accordingly. And if I had to guess, most individuals with IBS would need this cleansing.*Water - Remember to take your body weight and divide by two and your system should be receiving this much water on a daily basis. And keep track, since if you don't you may assume you really drank enough, when in reality you didn't.*Exercise -- Yes, a regular routine of exercise throughout the week helps the body significantly.*Organics - We simply can't afford to go 100% organic, but have converted in a goodly number of foods. Try natural meats, clean the raw vegetables to get rid of pesticides, and give coconut milk a try rather than standard milk. Anyhow, to say the least, it has taken a long time, lots of dollars and learning. But now I can actually feel good in the morning and not hear my system make noises in a meeting room with others hearing it. I can emphasize and hear the pain of so many out there, so I wish you the best on finding your own personal solution to the problem. It is real, tough, plus unrelenting and requires dedication to get back to a normal state. Best to you and I hope that in some way I've helped.


hi there new user read your story wow please read mine and let me know if u have any advice for me i suffer really bad from ibs all comes out even fiber had colon scope and gi says not much he can do wow i have lost 10lbs in a month , cant eat even water bloats my belly, i dont know where to get help but find this to me so wrong!!!!!! i am glad u r better way to go and yes the change of life also but not beable to get out is awful I DO UNDERSTAND!!!! please get back hope i can find my way back thank u wishing u the best!!!! vickima


----------



## usagoldie (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you so much. I learned a lot.


----------



## Options Trader (Sep 25, 2011)

vickima said:


> hi there new user read your story wow please read mine and let me know if u have any advice for me i suffer really bad from ibs all comes out even fiber had colon scope and gi says not much he can do wow i have lost 10lbs in a month , cant eat even water bloats my belly, i dont know where to get help but find this to me so wrong!!!!!! i am glad u r better way to go and yes the change of life also but not beable to get out is awful I DO UNDERSTAND!!!! please get back hope i can find my way back thank u wishing u the best!!!! vickima


This would be my off the cuff advice for anyone starting to attack IBS:1. Call a local compounding pharmacy and ask them who the top 3 doctors are they would recommend and why. Most of the time these people "get it" and deal directly with individuals who have gone through a lot. They know from patients who is highly recommended and who has a good reputation.2.	Hunt for a wellness doctor (i.e. holistic doctor) from the three originally identified who will deal with you relating to natural or bio-identical hormones. Do your own research as to who fits your needs best.3.	Try to eat only the basics, meaning typically the peripheral area of a grocery store. Don't shop for alcohol, most processed foods, soy items, the majority of dairy products, anything with MSG in it, nitrites/nitrates, and even gluten. Take a lengthy period of time to read labels and focus on natural meats/fish/chicken,and loads of vegetables. Be sure to limit sugar intake to a virtual minimum. Focus on good Omega 3 foods.4.	Set a goal of 7-8 hours sleep to let your body recuperate.5.	Try to exercise at least 30 minutes per day; be consistent.6.	I know what you said about water, but I would continue to drink ½ your body weight (in ounces). 7.	My guess is you will need to do a yeast detoxification, which can be difficult but is likely necessary.


----------



## AnaBanana (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi, Im from Toronto Canada. I am 25 yrs old and just started today taking Intestinal bowel support by Renew Life and tomorrow i start with my enzymes too.I have been to way too many doctors who just give me too many medications that do very little. I hope this works. I have been practicing yoga in the morning and eating healthy.wish you all the best. don't be scared to try and get better! I know I am too tired of living like hell, but there's always a chance in trying natural medicine! xoxo


----------

